# Basque: I'm not, you're not



## IggyJD

Hi everyone!

I'm writing something and need to know if the proper way to say "You are not" (as in, basically, you don't exist) and "I am not" (as in I don't exist) are, respectively, "Ez zara" and "Ez naiz". Also, would they be pronounced, again respectively, "Es-sara" and "Es-nais"?

Thanks and cheers!

Iggy


----------



## jazyk

I think everything you wrote is fine and correct, but wait for more opinions.


----------



## IggyJD

Thanks jazyk! I'll wait


----------



## Agró

Ez naiz /e'nais/
Ez zara /etsa'ra/

(From a non-speaker): This may be colloquial or dialectal, but it's what I've always heard.


----------



## IggyJD

Thanks Agró! The pronunciation really helps! Cheers!


----------

